# $300 bike



## sport7 (Jan 10, 2010)

Been thinking of getting a road bike under $300 and would prefer avoiding the Dept. store bikes. This leaves me with Craigslist or Bikes Direct.

I can deal with bike mechanics sufficiently, so the used route is not entirely out. The question is perhaps someone has a good experience with Bikes Direct. Gravity Avenue B may be the best as i like the steel fork, drop bars and 8 speed chain. Another one i like for the same reasons is the Mercier Galaxy AL SC1, additionally it has stem mounted shifting which i prefer over the down tube shifting, but either is acceptable.

The Gravity may have a better metal derailleur and a triple gear front. 

The bikes are found on the road bikes page http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/road_bikes.htm There are others, but the Gravity and Galaxy appear to be best for the road.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Most of the parts on the Gravity are MUCH nicer than the Galaxy.

But I'd watch Craigslist. The world is littered with barely used $600 bicycles selling for less than $300.


----------



## sport7 (Jan 10, 2010)

rx-79g said:


> Most of the parts on the Gravity are MUCH nicer than the Galaxy.
> 
> But I'd watch Craigslist. The world is littered with barely used $600 bicycles selling for less than $300.


Probably right. 

i hope some of that litter turns up on my local Craigslist, most of the stuff is from the big box stores.

Been leaning towards the Gravity, but they do have a nice steel bike for 100 more: it's the Mercier Galaxy steel touring bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If you haven't already done so, I suggest reading the related thread (which BikesDirect bike). Posts there cover sizing/ fitting issues along with buying new versus used.

That said, depending on your fitness level and the terrain you'll be riding, the Gravity has the advantages of offering a triple crankset - three chainrings and has an 8 speed cassette as opposed to the Galaxy's two chainring/ 7 speed combo.

IME success on CL is largely determined by locale. In my area there are about 12 MTB listings for every road bike listing. OTOH I've seen listings in warmer climates where on any given day there were dozens of road bike listings, so YMMV.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

PJ352 said:


> If you haven't already done so, I suggest reading the related thread (which BikesDirect bike). Posts there cover sizing/ fitting issues along with buying new versus used.
> 
> That said, depending on your fitness level and the terrain you'll be riding, the Gravity has the advantages of offering a triple crankset - three chainrings and has an 8 speed cassette as opposed to the Galaxy's two chainring/ 7 speed combo.
> 
> IME success on CL is largely determined by locale. In my area there are about 12 MTB listings for every road bike listing. OTOH I've seen listings in warmer climates where on any given day there were dozens of road bike listings, so YMMV.


C-list is full of nice bikes for cheap. I picked up a Fuji Club LE with cromoly frame/fork and full Shimano Tiagra and real Shimano SPD pedals for $150. The bike looked like a new bike- literally! The guy I bought it from was the original owner. He rode the bike four times and decided cycling wasn't for him. It had been hanging in his bedroom on a rack ever since. I drove 20 miles to get it. Worth every penny. I kept the bike for one weekend (even did a century on it), and relisted it on Craigslist. I sold it for $375. In my stable of carbon and aluminum bikes, that steelie really impressed me. At the time, there was a nice aluminum Fuji for $325 with Sora/Tiagra mix but it had a carbon fork and seatpost. Keep looking before you buy. If you feel good about purchasing one of the BD bikes, go for it. If you think that theres something better out there for you, keep searching. The economy has really brought down what those high priced used road bikes" are selling for. You'll get what you want at the price you want.


----------



## ArmyLTC (Dec 12, 2010)

terbennett said:


> C-list is full of nice bikes for cheap. Keep looking before you buy. If you feel good about purchasing one of the BD bikes, go for it. If you think that theres something better out there for you, keep searching. The economy has really brought down what those high priced used road bikes" are selling for. You'll get what you want at the price you want.


Great advice. Don't get in a hurry. Visit all your local Bike Shops (LBS) and sit on everything. Figure out what you like and keep looking. :thumbsup:


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> IME success on CL is largely determined by locale.


And patience... LOTS of patience. That almost always pays off.


----------



## lumber825 (Jun 28, 2009)

Check your LBS. Both near me sell used bikes on consignment. A good shop may charge a little more than C/L but with them there shouldn't be any surprises.


----------

